# "[email protected]"



## Ajay254 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Guys

Recently purchased "hell's kitchen"game online.
Trial worked fine - after purchase game worked fine for two weeks
Now when trying to open - tries to open "[email protected]????)
then shows internet explorer cannot open this webpage.
Requested support from Ludia (their game). They requested dxdiag report
which I sent. They replied computer excedes all tested standards and can't help.
Have run numerous anti virus / spywares but no solution.

Have deleted and re downloaded program same result.

Does anyone know what this all about? 
Virus / ripoff / spyware???????????


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

looks like a cookie to me. Clear your internet cache and see if that helps.


----------

